# Are the Australian unions flexing their muscles ahead of the election?



## Vic_Girl_09 (May 24, 2013)

Of course once again Labor asking for support from the Unions. This is why this September I won't be voting for the Labor party. I recently read the 21st Century Australia Parties Policy Plan and I like what they say regarding keeping the unions in the background. Also I agree with his #1 policy bring voting on major policies back in the hands of the public. I hope the party and Jamie get a few seats this September.


----------

